
The Cancel Culture Checklist - apsec112
http://persuasion.community/p/the-cancel-culture-checklist
======
jim-jim-jim
I think there are certain critical professions like teacher or cop where
individuals need to be held to a comparatively stringent standard in the views
they express, but I largely agree with "a critical culture seeks to correct
rather than punish," and don't see why the average schmuck should get fired
for something he posted online. One of the best bulwarks against cancellation
is strong labor protections, but I can't imagine the likes of the Cato
Institute challenging at-will employment any time soon.

------
erentz
There has clearly developed a kind of “cancel culture-culture” that people are
now turning into their latest grift.

